# Popular villagers that you do not like ;>



## Carol_tama (Sep 17, 2013)

There is a topic of 'favourite disliked villagers' but I can think of more villagers that are very popular and sell for milions of milions of bells that I just do not consider that cool. ;D So here are those that are ugly / annoying / just not that awesome to me. ;>
Marshall, Pekoe, Rudy, Rosie, Punchy, Ankha, Lolly, Kid Cat, Merry, Phoebe, Shep, practically every deer and every hamster, Ribbot, Julian, Colton, Ed, Zucker, Chrissy, Francine, Snake, Carmen, Coco, Curlos, Frita, Agent S, Whitney, Freya, Lucky.

And NO I do NOT dislike them just because they're popular.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 17, 2013)

Curlos is popular?

My most disliked popular villagers are Julian, Colton, Apple, Cookie, Mira, Rudy, Chrissy, Francine, and Bam. I don't HATE all of them, but I'm not at all crazy about them.


----------



## Rainbell (Sep 18, 2013)

Never understood the appeal of marshal, though it seems like everyone now wants him, he's the only one i don't like.


----------



## Isabella (Sep 19, 2013)

Do you just randomly not like them? lol
I don't like Whitney mainly for my own reason, she was in my ww town and she was really annoying, she would get everyone to say snappy and wear her shirt and I just didn't like her rude personality. I didn't realize she was that popular until I started seeing on this forum how much bells people were willing to pay to have her in their town. I just think she's so plain too, there are so many other more interesting looking villagers.


----------



## MARiVAL (Sep 19, 2013)

Pietro ​


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 19, 2013)

*Julian, Marshal, Diana, Pietro, Lolly, Beau, Tangy,* Bob, Sprinkle.. ANY HAMSTER .. All hamsters are short, fat and ugly


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 19, 2013)

Julian, I mean whats the big deal?


----------



## xsheimii (Sep 19, 2013)

Pietro, Francine and Carmen *war flashbacks*


----------



## Pixlplume (Sep 19, 2013)

Okay, let's get in the groove... okay!
1. Julian - I like the concept, but those eyelashes o3o
2. Ankha - I find her pretty creepy, and she just isn't really want I'm looking for in a villager, you know?
3. Colton - I don't know what I have against horses, but he just seems creepy owo
4. Fang - I'm sorry, but he seems really plain to me. Same with Freya.

Okay that's all.


----------



## pidies (Sep 19, 2013)

I didn't know hamsters were popular??? I have a hamster and I've been desperately trying to kick him out haha.

Whitney (and most of the wolves) are kind of funky to me probably because of the way their mouths move


----------



## tinyangrywoman (Sep 26, 2013)

Most of the bunnies. I find them primarily very creepy.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Sep 26, 2013)

Pietro scares the living daylight out of me.
I dislike all of the wolves equally.
Apple is hideous, as is Flurry.
Merengue is a rhino. There's nothing cute about rhinos.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 26, 2013)

Tucker - WHY
Pietro - WHY
ALL HAMSTERS - WHY
Diana - WHY

And so so so so many more.


I think people are just tryna follow the "trend"


----------



## Bellxis (Sep 26, 2013)

Uhh.. please don't shoot me for this but, I really hate Marshal.
He isn't even cute.. o.o


----------



## Anj2k6 (Sep 28, 2013)

Julian- WAYYYY to many people like him because hes "kawaii sugoi uuguuu~" and because hes obviously somewhat of a drag queen.
Marshall- Nothing against the guy because grumpy squirrels are cute. He just isn't my cup of tea 
Diana- She's... ok I guess?
Peanut- Cute, but wouldn't spend millions on her.
Tangy- Just... doesn't look pleasant in my eyes. His "seeds" make him look like he has a disease xD
Hamsters- Not really fond of their designs.
>Proceeds to have an angry mob of BellTree members spam me .n.


----------



## K.K. Moody (Sep 28, 2013)

>any cat villager, none of them are appealing to me at all (excluding Rosie)
>all hamsters; got 4 of them in my town at once ~.~ Flurry is the only exception-- shes kinda cute.
>Freya
>Most of the deer
>Zucker, Marina, Octavian
> Any Sheep (excluding Muffy)
>Penguins
>Colton


----------



## DefinitelyNotSteve (Sep 28, 2013)

When I first saw there was a Unicorn in the game i figured it would be a Snooty female (which would have been precious!!) But even after I found out "he" was male, I still had to have him as my love of Unicorns is infinite  and I don't regret it at all! Sure he's...different, but I think that's what makes him awesome, he says the same thing as other smug villagers but I get a totally different vibe from him xD. But that's the complete opposite of what you asked for....

The ones I don't like are the food related or gimmicky ones, mainly because they picked some of the worst species (Rhino, Octopus, Elephant). I had Tangy in WW and didn't really care to have a tangerine as a villager. And I'd rather not even think about Frita.

Others I think are pretty cute but a bit overrated, like Marshal, Stitches, Flurry, Shep, almost every cat (Phoebe is too, but in her defense there's a severe lack of good Uchis). Ankha is pretty cool only because a few PwP's are Egypt related. Ribbot should not be a Jock imo, I think they need to make a new "creepy" personality for villagers like him, Sparro, Lobo, Pietro, and others....but you'll probably disagree with that xD. And yeah that's it for me!

P.S. Shout out to Grizzly!! He should be more popular!


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 29, 2013)

I*hate*Marina*and*Merengue.


----------



## Chloe10899 (Sep 29, 2013)

All the octipi, julian, pietro, all the ducks (they follow me to every one of my towns especially pate) colton, frita, alot of the deer, all the hamsters... Yah you get the idea


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm not a huge Marshal fan. I was excited when someone gave him to me for free, but he got to my town and I just didn't like him a whole lot. I was happy to trade him for Fang


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 29, 2013)

ew since when was ed popular?

He looks like a cyclone {no offence}


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 30, 2013)

As I mentioned Julian in the first page I also hate Merengue, I just dont like her


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 30, 2013)

Hate Marshal. Hate Pietro. Hate all octopuses. Tangy isn't the best. I only like Julian because I like unicorns - apart from that I don't really like him. Don't get the deal about Ankha. Merengue is cute but not my cup of tea. 

Soo yeahh, I could go on but my brain is tired x3


----------



## Ponycorpse (Sep 30, 2013)

I dislike Tangy! I just don't think she is cute! I got her to move in so I could sell her haha! 
I also think Apple looks creepy and I don't like the shape of the wolves!


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 30, 2013)

merengue and marshal, I don't get how Marshal is popular at all! I mean, he's average and kinda cute but there are so many way more cute villagers compared to him! And Merengue is a strawberry, i can just imagine the game designers sat around a table trying to come up with an idea for a villager and one guy just slowly stands up and says, 'strawberry rhino.'


----------



## Zura (Sep 30, 2013)

I hate

Marshal
Julian
Stitches 
Tangy
All octopus
All deer
All hamsters
Ankha
Moe
Tucker
All penguins
All rhinos
All hippos
All lions
All birds beside peck
All pigs besides Cobb
And more!


----------



## PinkWater (Sep 30, 2013)

Marshal- I don't get it, he's just a pouty squirrel
Fang- He's essentially a male Whitney
Lolly- Her eyes freak me out
Flurry- Her face is HIDEOUS
Any animal made out of food- I find it morbid and creepy


----------



## lordbimble (Sep 30, 2013)

I can't stand Francine. She was always rude in my town.

Don't like any of the monkeys and gorillas purely because I hate those animals in real life.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 30, 2013)

Chloe10899 said:


> All the octipi, julian, pietro, *all the ducks* (they follow me to every one of my towns especially pate) colton, frita, alot of the deer, all the hamsters... Yah you get the idea



With the exception of Molly, the ducks don't seem popular at all.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 30, 2013)

So much hate for hamsters! o:

I strongly dislike the following: 

Gorillas: Sorry, I don't want walking thumbs in my town.
Anteaters: No... Just no. I don't care for any of them.
Chickens: Nope, nope, nope. 
Dogs: Nah, I don't care for them irl or in AC:NL
(Most) Cats: I don't like most of them except for Katt. 
Bears: I don't particularly like any if them, I think most of them are boring. (Curt... -o-)
And finally any gimmicky animals. Which is basically all the popular ones.

Some of these aren't popular, but oh well.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 30, 2013)

Tangy!!


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 30, 2013)

None really, I just can't hate them. They're all unhateable to me, I want to hug them all :B


----------



## Puddle (Sep 30, 2013)

I dislike Marshal, Colton, and Julian.


----------



## Mary (Sep 30, 2013)

Rudy, Coco.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't like Julian! He was one of my dreamies in the beginning because i thought having a unicorn was so cool. But after a while i got sick of him and replaced him with Colton who is so adorable!


----------



## Amyy (Oct 1, 2013)

the hate..omg it hurts </3


----------



## Hina (Oct 1, 2013)

I can't say I _hate_ any villager really.
I'm not really a fan of Marshall and Julian, although I can see why people would like them. I don't like any rodent villagers they look weird to me D: I generally only like cat villagers so I guess I'm pretty biased here.
I also think Stiches looks totally hideous...


----------



## Gizmodo (Oct 1, 2013)

Julian
HES HIDEOUS so ugly


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 1, 2013)

I used to hate Stitches in WW, but when he was in my campsite on here he grew on me, so I asked him to move to my town and I still have him now 
I'm not too keen on Pietro, and I really don't like any of the octopi or elephants either - they're just really not ones I like.


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 1, 2013)

I used to hate Stitches in WW, but when he was in my campsite on here he grew on me, so I asked him to move to my town and I still have him now 
I'm not too keen on Pietro, and I really don't like any of the octopi or elephants either - they're just really not ones I like.


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 1, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Julian
> HES HIDEOUS so ugly



u go grl. Let me tell you, the first time he came around saying he thought we needed to be doing more dancing .. I immediately started ignoring him.

HIS VOICE. HIS VOICE. I can not. Especially when he gets sad. Ugh, I feel like destroying plates.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 1, 2013)

I hate Marshal and Stitches.


----------



## letsgotofresco (Oct 3, 2013)

I dislike them all really. Bob, Stitches, Diana, Julian, Marshall, Colton. I've never had the last 4 before and I did have bob and stitches back in ww. I loved them then but they abandoned me. I was hoping they would show up again in my CF town but nope. Curt has been a constant presence in my games and I find that comforting.


----------



## pengutango (Oct 3, 2013)

Marshal - don't think he's that cute.. :/ Think some of the other squirrels are much cuter.
Julian - he's meh. I don't hate him like my boyfriend does, but I find him kinda boring
Pietro - >.< Clowns are kinda creepy...

Probably more, but those are the top three popular ones I don't like that I can think of.


----------



## Wondrous (Oct 3, 2013)

Bob: I thought he was adorable and intriguing at first, but he's just bland to me, and his eyes aren't very friendly. :c, Tangy: I LOVED her in ACPG, and ACCF- she was in my original first towns in those games. But in ACNL she just looks odd and reminds me of the annoying orange- which I hate. She's just not the same, Erik because he's bland and I don't get the fuss over him, and Marina. Marina is bland, and I'd much rather prefer Octavian to be honest.


----------



## Gale (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm another person that doesn't like Julian. I don't like how any of the horses look at all, actually.

I didn't like Marshal much at first but he's growing on me.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Oct 4, 2013)

Don't really care if a villager is popular of not, if I like them I like them.

Julian- My friend had him in her side town at one time and let me talk with him. Blue sparkle unicorns aren't my thing.
Marshal- I like him well enough but I think he is very over-hyped.(along with Stitches (who I want because I had him in WW)
I would never put out bells for him.(He moved a few days after I started my game)
Any food type villager 
All gorillas, chickens, kangaroos, and most ducks
Wolves: Kyle is the only one I like. My friend loves them though, she likes them irl too.


----------



## Pyonkotchi (Oct 4, 2013)

Julian, Colton, and merengue, Frita, 
Merengue is cute but I'm not fond of rhinos in general, I like the idea of a unicorn villager but I don't really like the horses in the game.  
Frita, I actually don't hate her but I'd kick her out if I got her. I laughed when I first saw her design but,,,,

Tbh I don't really like Chrissy either, her eyes bug me, I do like Francine tho,,,,,,,,
And I don't really like apple either, but I can't put my finger on exactly why


----------



## Seravee (Oct 4, 2013)

Marshal and the octopuses - they freak me out a bit.


----------



## mayormisa (Oct 5, 2013)

The octopuses are really ugly to me. I don't like the wolves either, or Pietro. I have Ankha and don't really like her, she's cute but she seems so out of place. :c


----------



## Boccages (Oct 5, 2013)

Coco and Stitches looks like hot corpses. It's scary.

The two robots are also scary (Ribbot and whatnot). I do not want them in my town.


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't like Tia, Maple, Olivia, Carmen, Felicity, and Merry.

Not to an extent though, I just don't want them in my town.


----------



## coolycatty123 (Oct 6, 2013)

Stitches. If my mum (the person who I share my NL game with) didn't want to keep him, he'd be sold.
Like,
He's not _that_ cute!

The only reason I like Marshal is not because he's ''sempai desu no kawaii sugo squirrel sempai sempaaaai~'', but because he reminds me of JOSHUA<3 my hero from The World Ends With You. Some people just cannot associate the two, but I find it that way. :v



Spoiler: Joshua btw




 waaa uguu <3 joshuaaa 



Meringue and Julian I'm not too bothered about. 
I don't like the wolves.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't like the octopi. 

With their little tentacles.

Slinking around town...

IT'S UNNATURAL.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 6, 2013)

the wolves except kyle.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also stitches and julian. marshal is a cutie :3


----------



## hydrophonic (Oct 6, 2013)

I HATE Stitches! Godness, it seems like a daltonic rainbow puked on him!


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 6, 2013)

All Deers except for Erik (and maybe Fauna)
All Chickens, They're for eating, not playing with ;c
Majority of Gorillas (Cesar and Peewee are too awesome)
All Bears except for Chow (He's cute, okay :c)
Other Cats except Punchy, Rosie and Kabuki
Some Dogs (My god, Benjamin scares me so.)
Most Horses (I used to hate Julian, but he's grown to me rather fast, Ed was awesome.)
All Hamsters (They could've made them remotely cute)
All Cubs (Eh...I guess Maple and Stitches are alright)


----------



## rubyy (Oct 6, 2013)

All hamsters


----------



## meo (Oct 7, 2013)

Merengue, Stitches, Julian, Whitney, Horses in general, Rosie, Apple, Pashmina, Tangy, all deer except for maybe
Erik and Bruce, Drago, Poncho,...I think that's most of them.

Marshal...I'm fifty fifty on...one minute I think I do love him and the next I'm just eh.


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 11, 2013)

Is Rudy that popular? I wasn't too fond of him because he was an accidental move-in from a friend's town, which takes up my 10th Villager spot.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't really like Marshal, Julian or Stiches. Beau and Bob are okay, though.


----------



## Xela (Oct 11, 2013)

Is Kitty rare?


----------



## LaceGloves (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't like Marshal. Just not my type. ._.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2013)

Skye is absolutely horrific, Julian is a freaking ugly unicorn, Marshal is just a white squirrel, Fang is just a gray wolf, hamsters are ugly, Merengue is cake, every octopus villager that IS NOT Octavian, Coco scares the crap out of me, Ribbot is a freaking robot, Snake is a rabbit and not a snake, Rudy has an ugly clown nose, and Lucky was in an accident and not a mummy, come on people!

I could go on for hours, but these are just a few.


----------



## Diableos (Oct 15, 2013)

I can't really stand any of the horses, except maybe Savannah. I dislike almost all of the bears and gorillas too. I really don't like any of the sheep either. I just... can't bring myself to like them at all. Although I usually dislike a villager because they just don't appeal to me, I don't like the species, or I had them in my town and they annoyed me. Quite the opposite is why I like a lot of villagers. I may like the look of them, like the species, or I had them in my town and I grew very fond of them. I wouldn't really say I hate many villagers, but I would definitely avoid a lot of them at all costs. One of the villagers I certainly can't stand is Pietro. I mean, he's just... why? He looks creepy to me.  I don't mind if anyone does like him, but I just know that I never will.


----------



## Bon (Oct 16, 2013)

Merengue, Apple, Flurry, Stitches. I had Stitches in Wild World and City Folk and he was never my favorite. I also don't like alligators, koalas, wolves, tigers... and I get the idea there are a lot of popular villagers amongst them.


----------



## Souji (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't like Julian, Marshal, most of the hamsters or Beau... Most of them are just so over-hyped to me so I just... Can't like like them. Yes I know that is silly but I just feel like a lot of things are ruined for me if they are too popular. :b With Julian and Marshal, I don't like the way they look either.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2013)

Merengue and Stitches


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 21, 2013)

Marshall, Pekoe, Rudy, Rosie, Punchy, Ankha, Lolly, Kid Cat, Merry, Phoebe, Shep, practically every deer and every hamster, Ribbot, Julian, Colton, Ed, Zucker, Chrissy, Francine, Snake, Carmen, Coco, Curlos, Frita, Agent S, Whitney, Freya, Lucky.


----------



## fl0ra (Oct 21, 2013)

whenever i see these threads i always see something like "i don't understand the hype for marshal," or something along the lines of that lol! 

anyways i don't really like julian, apple, freya, merengue, bob, coco, zucker, marina, or lolly.


----------



## erikauntitled (Oct 21, 2013)

Any of the octopuses , Marshal, Ankha, and Pietro.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 21, 2013)

Lobo.
Maybe it's because he's a cranky wolf that he's popular, IDK.
Zucker's really ugly IMO too.
Marina's cute and Octavian's cool, but Zucker is awful - design wise.


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 21, 2013)

Zucker, Lobo, Ankha.


----------



## ForestRabbit (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow even with Animal Crossing, beauty (or cuteness, we shall say) is the eye of the beholder. lol.


----------



## RosiesBFF (Oct 23, 2013)

Ummm, I can't say I really dislike any villagers but I've never had Marshall, and I honestly don't see why everyone fusses over a little grumpy-looking white squirrel, but I don't really dislike him, just don't understand everyone's obsession with him


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't like Colton, he just creeps me out, and I don't like Zucker, Octavian or Marina either! I think they're all ugly.


----------



## Itachi (Oct 24, 2013)

Julian, Colton, Flurry, Bob, Tangy, Beau, Lolly, Diana, and Tia.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 24, 2013)

I hate Peanut.


----------



## Isabella (Oct 24, 2013)

I hate whitney


----------



## ccapecod (Oct 28, 2013)

Marshalllllllll

What's the big fuss??? I Don't understand o.o 

And it just bothers me so much that he always looks angry but he's smug!!! They should've just made him cranky! But they gave him a smug personality.... And smugs are so cool and funny and romantic and smart and sweethearts and his face just throws all of that of.... Idk man, I don't get it. But whatever, gotta respect others and their preference.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Oct 28, 2013)

Merengue and Diana (sorry ) but I do really love Beau !


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 28, 2013)

Frita, Ankha, Pietro


----------



## Maroon5fan (Oct 28, 2013)

Pietro he's creepy


----------



## Laurina (Oct 28, 2013)

I had Julian for a few weeks from a random move in, he's adorable but I was kind of disappointed in him. He didn't live up to my expectations since everyone said how magical and wonderful he was. I also received Ankha from a random move in, I didn't like her either. I'm not a fan of snooty types (Diana unexpectedly grew on me). I couldn't stand Ankha. She was cute in a creepy way, I get her out in a week and a half.


----------



## SweetRae (Oct 28, 2013)

Ankha. I still (unbelievably) have her in my town, but I don't like her. I think she doesn't grow out of her snooty personality like the other snooty characters do.


----------



## beffa (Oct 28, 2013)

most, if not all of the wolves

- - - Post Merge - - -

WOW WHY DO PEOPLE HATE COLTON I HATE U :C


----------



## rubyy (Oct 29, 2013)

Wolves.

The only one I actually like is Whitney. There's a story behind it.


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 29, 2013)

Colton and Julian, er well the horse Villagers .... /don'thurtme


----------



## Ida (Oct 29, 2013)

Uhm... My biggest no no are Stitches. Im afraid of zombies  then i think Julian are ugly. He may be beautifull if he had open eyes but as he are now he is just... Meh. Merengure are cute but no favourite, same goes for Marshal. The only popular caracters i really want to try some day are Bunnie(have), Whitney (have) Francine (had), Lucky, Erik and Kabuki ^_^


----------



## Farobi (Oct 29, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> Wolves.
> 
> The only one I actually like is Whitney. There's a story behind it.



Skye? :c


----------



## JaeJae (Oct 30, 2013)

Fang I guess.. got him from campsite. I love Tom more *hugs* c:


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 30, 2013)

Stitches. Stitches. So much Stitches. He creeps me out. All the other cubs look like animals he... he looks like someone used black magic to give life to a stuffed animal. ...Just like Peaches actually. ._. It's those eyes.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't like Julian much to tell the truth. I feel like they could have come up with a better design for the only unicorn. He just looks so... offputting.


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 31, 2013)

Ummm all of them. Hah.
I usually only like specific species like hippos, gorillas, frogs, and alligators.
None of those are popular I think.

The only dream villager I have who is kind of popular is Deirdre.


----------



## Razzy (Nov 3, 2013)

Fuschia ? The deer?
I think she's kinda popular..
But she looks like a cheap hooker to me


----------



## Stargazer741 (Nov 3, 2013)

Ankha

Ankha

ANKHA

ITS ALL YOUR FAULT WOLFMAN YOU RUINED HER FOR US


----------



## Puddle (Nov 3, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Stitches. Stitches. So much Stitches. He creeps me out. All the other cubs look like animals he... he looks like someone used black magic to give life to a stuffed animal. ...Just like Peaches actually. ._. It's those eyes.



Pretty much this.


----------



## Wholockian (Nov 3, 2013)

Any of the villagers that look like plush, stitches for example. But I don't HATE them, I just dislike them


----------



## kassie (Nov 3, 2013)

Pietro ><; He's just creepy looking, I actually don't like any of the sheep type. D:


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't like Merengue, Julian, or any octopus.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 3, 2013)

Not a fan of merengue or Julian


----------



## Lon (Nov 4, 2013)

Stitches. I find his color combo eye-searing. 
(You'd think that I'd hate Pietro, right? But he actually grew on me.)


----------



## Touko (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm not a fan of Merengue.


----------



## Sabbyy (Nov 4, 2013)

Marshal.. I just don't understand what the big deal about him is lately. He's been crazy popular the past few weeks.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 4, 2013)

Not a fan of marshal D:


----------



## Sholee (Nov 5, 2013)

I cycled my main town 48+ times trying out different villagers and trying to get back villagers. 

I had colton, marshal, and julian at one point, marshal is indeed super cute but I never found myself talking to him as much as i did Colton. And i hated that Julian's eyes were always closed! So i gave Julian away. I got rid of deirdre (mainly because of her location) and tried out Phoebe because everyone loved her so much but I ended up cycling to get deirdre back. THEN, I saw fauna in my campsite and invited her into my town but again, she didn't appeal to me much and i sold her off. I don't like having 2 of the same animals in my town and after all that work to get deirdre, i'm not letting her go again! So bye bye fauna. 

I also had merengue in my town but I gave her away and ended up missing her more than I thought and cycled again to get her back.


----------



## Minami (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of most of the popular villagers uvu

Like Julian. I had him in my town for about 2 weeks and I hated him, he is ugly and got on my nerves all the time :/

Then Marshal. I had him for a very long time and he was okay, didn't hate him, but I can't understand why everyone is crazy about him? I don't think he's that cute, I only like his happy face and his 'normal' face is... Meh.

I'm also not fond of Stitches looks, wouldn't want to have him in my town, there are sooo many cuter lazy villagers!

And I can't see the appeal of Merengue either ._.


----------



## Razzy (Nov 6, 2013)

@minami
A cute looking rhino that has a strawberry for a horn.. I think that may be the appeal?


----------



## cIementine (Nov 6, 2013)

I hate: Julian, Marshal, Stitches the Frankenstein teddy, Ankha, Muffy, most popular villagers

I love: Merengue, Molly, Diana, and Fauna c:


----------



## Minami (Nov 6, 2013)

Razzy said:


> @minami
> A cute looking rhino that has a strawberry for a horn.. I think that may be the appeal?



Cute? Well, I wouldn't call her that, even though I love strawberries and pink is one of my favorite colors  Maybe it's because she looks like a cake and I don't like sweets and cakes c:


----------



## cIementine (Nov 6, 2013)

^^ I am so confused. How can you hate sweets and cakes? o:


----------



## Minami (Nov 6, 2013)

Dunno, I just don't D: I do love drinks with lots of sugar like soda, but sweet food? Ugh, nah uvu


----------



## Toffee (Nov 6, 2013)

I dislike apple with the passion of a thousand burning suns.
Other than that though, I think Chrissy's eyes, Zucker, and Octavian are kinda ugly. I don't mind them much though.


----------



## skweegee (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't really like Julian that much.


----------



## petrichr (Nov 7, 2013)

*ducks for cover* _Marshal_


----------



## Elise (Nov 7, 2013)

I have never understood why people love stitches so much. I think I had him once in Wild World and I thought he was nothing special. I find him a bit creepy.

Also I don't like the octopi. I find them... strange looking.


----------



## effluo (Nov 8, 2013)

Hmm.. I don't really care for Julian. Other than the fact he is a unicorn he looks boring. :/

I also don't particularly care for any of the wolves except for Skye. I dislike the hamsters and octopi too..


----------



## Pixori (Nov 8, 2013)

Chrissy. I absolutely love Francine so I thought I'd love Chrissy too, but her eyes scare me so bad I don't even want her in my town. Which is a shame because I love pink... I keep constantly wishing that her eyes were more similar to Francine's style of eye but I dunno, it makes Francine all the more special to me!


----------



## Amyy (Nov 8, 2013)

francine and chrissy, marshal..octovian? idk he scares me D: lolly and rosie as well.

sorry :c


----------



## Ai Priestess (Nov 9, 2013)

Hmmm... I wouldn't say that I don't like them but I just don't see why they are so popular.  Like Merengue, Bob, Stitches, Tia, Anhka.


----------



## saramew (Nov 11, 2013)

Ai Priestess said:


> Hmmm... I wouldn't say that I don't like them but I just don't see why they are so popular.  Like Merengue, Bob, Stitches, Tia, Anhka.



The villagers with a unique theme are the most popular, I found. That includes Merengue, Stitches, Tia, Ankha, Julian, Drago, and even Marshal (a toasty marshmallow). Cats in general are usually popular, so that's another thing...


----------



## Olivur (Nov 16, 2013)

Everybody wants marshal because he looks like a kpop star. I mean, look at his hair.


----------



## haisu (Nov 16, 2013)

Olivur said:


> Everybody wants marshal because he looks like a kpop star. I mean, look at his hair.


this is why im keeping marshal in my town ^

marshal oppa saranghae buuing buuing~


----------



## Le Ham (Nov 16, 2013)

Let's see..

Well, none of the alligators strike my fancy. 
Anteaters, no. 
Maybe a couple bears because they are generally nice to me. 
Li'l Stitchy only gets my attention because if I see him in my campsite, chances are I'm taking him in, and then only to sell him away and make millions. 
Only birds I care about are Anchovy and Twiggy, mainly because they were villagers in my WW and CF town respectively. 
Besides Rodeo, no bulls, please. 
I'm sorry, but cats, NO. Except for Kiki, who was a good friend to me in CF, and Mitzi in WW. All the others, NO. Rosie only gets me for the same reason that Stitches gets me: money. Same goes with about half of the other cats. The other half are just OGLY.
I don't care for cows. 
Same can be said for chickens (although Ken's a little cool). 
Most of the ducks suck, but Mallary stands out because she was a good friend in WW. Bill I like because of his being on the cover of K.K. Dixie. Molly's alright but just seems out of place among the other ducks.
Ostriches, no thanks. Gladys might serve well as a Pepsi mascot but she's nothing besides. Phoebe has an excuse for being so popular, but I'd have Cherry over Phoebe any day.
Cookie's nose is too big. Most of the dogs just don't get to me. Goldie... meh. Lucky... pfft. Shep... ugh. And just WHAT is Biskit high on?
Deer? Ugly. All of them. 
Same with hamsters. Apple looks like she has no soul.
Avery's decent, but no other eagles. 
None of the elephants. 
Jeremiah, Drift, and Frobert, but every other frog, NOPE. 
Chevre's the only good goat. 
Yuck, gorillas. 
Papi's the most underrated horse ever while all the others are overrated. 
No hippos except Rocco who was an awesome friend to me in WW. 
No kangaroos, please. 
The only koalas that bother me are Eugene, Ozzie, and Alice. Mott's the only lion I like, mainly because of how humble and easygoing he looks. 
As far as mice, 60% are stalkerish and just scary while the other 40% are kind and cuddly. (Let me remind you that Penny the mouse from "The Terrible Secret of Animal Crossing" actually was an AC villager once.) 
Monkeys... no thanks. 
Octopi are boring. 
No to female penguins. 
Apart from Hugh and Kevin, no pigs. 
Half of the bunnies are missing their noses, and the half with noses are in unnecessarily high demand.
Rhinos: Tank I can handle; the other three are just going to turn my town into a giant tea party.
...Vesta. But no other sheep.
Squirrels have the same ratio of creepy:cuddly as do mice.
Tigers? Bangle, and no more.
Finally, wolves are overrated not only in AC, but throughout the entire freaking world. Wolfgang was a good friend, but come on now.


----------



## PinkWater (Nov 16, 2013)

Just for fun, I'm gonna back up your comment with my opinions! Just cuz people rarely go through the entire entourage of animals. 

*Let's see..

Well, none of the alligators strike my fancy. *
Drago is BOSS! Gayle and Alli are okay, too. The rest, nah.

*Anteaters, no. *
Agreed.

*Maybe a couple bears because they are generally nice to me. 
Li'l Stitchy only gets my attention because if I see him in my campsite, chances are I'm taking him in, and then only to sell him away and make millions. *
Agreed on Stitches. Pinky's my favorite bear, Blubebear's cute, and I had Poncho in CF, but the rest don't really stand out to me. Barold and Beardo can go die in a fire.

*Only birds I care about are Anchovy and Twiggy, mainly because they were villagers in my WW and CF town respectively.*
All the birds are boring. 

*Besides Rodeo, no bulls, please. *
Agreed.

*I'm sorry, but cats, NO. Except for Kiki, who was a good friend to me in CF, and Mitzi in WW. All the others, NO. Rosie only gets me for the same reason that Stitches gets me: money. Same goes with about half of the other cats. The other half are just OGLY.*
Agreed, although I do like Olivia and Mitzi. Mitzi was in my CF town, and I love me some siamese cats. Anhka's okay.

*I don't care for cows. *
Patty's okay. Naomi can go die in a fire.
*
Same can be said for chickens (although Ken's a little cool). *
Agreed. Ken's the only cool one.

*Most of the ducks suck, but Mallary stands out because she was a good friend in WW. Bill I like because of his being on the cover of K.K. Dixie. Molly's alright but just seems out of place among the other ducks.*
Aw, I love my lil Molly<3 The rest, not so much.

*Ostriches, no thanks. Gladys might serve well as a Pepsi mascot but she's nothing besides. Phoebe has an excuse for being so popular, but I'd have Cherry over Phoebe any day.*
Flora's my fav, but Phoebe's okay. The rest, no.

*Cookie's nose is too big. Most of the dogs just don't get to me. Goldie... meh. Lucky... pfft. Shep... ugh. And just WHAT is Biskit high on?*
COOKIE~! I love her! Also, Shep and Lucky~! Walker and Butch are okay. Goldie and Daisy, too. (Is she still in this game?)

*Deer? Ugly. All of them. *
Fuchsia rocks. Diana and Fauna are cool. Deirdre's the only ugly one to me.

*Same with hamsters. Apple looks like she has no soul.*
Agreed, except I only really like Hamphrey.

*Avery's decent, but no other eagles. *
Agreed, except Pierce is awesome. Apollo and Keaton are okay.

*None of the elephants. *
Love me some Tia and Tucker, but no one else.

*Jeremiah, Drift, and Frobert, but every other frog, NOPE. *
Ew, Frobert's gross, but I agree with the other two. Also Henry's okay.

*Chevre's the only good goat. *
100% agreed!

*Yuck, gorillas. *
The hippos and anteaters are much, much worse.

*Papi's the most underrated horse ever while all the others are overrated. *
Buck is more underrated, I think. Also, only Julian and maybe Savannah are popular horses. Maybe Victoria, too.

*No hippos except Rocco who was an awesome friend to me in WW. *
Hate them all, except Biff, who was one of my first villagers in the first game. Had Rocco in WW, too. And it sucked.

*No kangaroos, please.* 
Mathilda's okay. 

*The only koalas that bother me are Eugene, Ozzie, and Alice. *
Eugene and Melba are cool! Ozzie drives me freaking nuts, he's so... ugh-looking. Same with Lyman. What did those 2 smoke?!

*Mott's the only lion I like, mainly because of how humble and easygoing he looks. *
Mott's okay, but Elvis is my fav lion. The rest are bleh.

*As far as mice, 60% are stalkerish and just scary while the other 40% are kind and cuddly. (Let me remind you that Penny the mouse from "The Terrible Secret of Animal Crossing" actually was an AC villager once.) *
I had Penny in my first town, and she will be forever cherished due to that story. I love Dora, too, but the rest, meh.

*Monkeys... no thanks. *
Nana's okay.

*Octopi are boring. *
Marina's the best, but the other 2 are okay.
*
No to female penguins. *
Aww, I love Aurora, and Sprinkle's cute. Cube is okay.

*Apart from Hugh and Kevin, no pigs. *
Finally, someone who appreciates Hugh's greatness! Although, I don't like Kevin, and Lucy, Rasher, and Gala are cool. No to the rest.

*Half of the bunnies are missing their noses, and the half with noses are in unnecessarily high demand.*
Chrissy and Francine are the best ones. Coco's okay. Doc is...ERGH.

*Rhinos: Tank I can handle; the other three are just going to turn my town into a giant tea party.*
All the rhinos are fine, but Tank's my least favorite.

*...Vesta. But no other sheep.*
PIETRO~! Vesta and Muffy are okay.

*Squirrels have the same ratio of creepy:cuddly as do mice.*
Peanut and Caroline are the only one's I like. Marshal's okay. 

*Tigers? Bangle, and no more.*
Rolf is the only one I can take. 

*Finally, wolves are overrated not only in AC, but throughout the entire freaking world. Wolfgang was a good friend, but come on now.*
The same can be said for dragons/ponies. I like them all except Fang.


----------



## MadCake (Nov 16, 2013)

>steps into an absolutely safe capsule
Marshal and Apple.


----------



## PinkWater (Nov 16, 2013)

MadCake said:


> >steps into an absolutely safe capsule
> Marshal and Apple.



Yay, Mother 3 ref


----------



## Sloom (Nov 18, 2013)

Marshal is just ugly! I mean, I can't believe he's so popular... I can see why that boring.. I mean, smug unicorn can be popular...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2013)

Merengue. I most kept her for bells because I know I could get some. Not a fan of the cake layout. And I don't get Marshal and Stitches either.


----------



## Minties (Nov 22, 2013)

Haha read back through this to see how many people were like "I hate Julian, Marshal and Merengue" yet now have them as dreamies xD

I'm not fond of chickens, gorillas, dogs, or sheep haha. Out of the populars, I dont really like the octopi, ahnka, tangy, lucky, wolves. Etc


----------



## Bon (Nov 22, 2013)

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> Let's see..
> 
> Well, none of the alligators strike my fancy.
> Anteaters, no.
> ...



Wow, you seem to really be enjoying the game...


----------



## Amyy (Nov 22, 2013)

Bon said:


> Wow, you seem to really be enjoying the game...



Laughed way harder than should've at your comment


----------



## Farobi (Nov 22, 2013)

sorrynotsorry said:


> Laughed way harder than should've at your comment



lol true xD


----------



## Pathetic (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't really get why Apple's very popular_?*?!*_ Melba5president. Anyway, I get why Julian is popular. C'mon, hes a smug unicorn. Marshal...kinda.. I guess hes pretty cut ? e???!?? Hes a very small dreamie, my dreamies range to: OMAG I NEED IT to Meh. I guess I don't really care if I don't get them. Sprinkle put her house in front of town hall and I HATE it. OH well. But I get why some /cute\ animals are popualr ;2;


----------



## irisubunny (Nov 23, 2013)

umm i guess octavian's pretty popular?? well whatever he is he just doesn't strike my fancy. i just don't like any of the octopuses, just the way their mouth is.. disturbs me deeply. it's just like a hole thing and it bothers me and i'm not sure why


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm actually so picky D: however I get attached so easily. For example, cyrano. if someone offered me cyrano I'd be disgusted but having him in my town I adore him so much. I dislike a lot of sheep D: idk I like shirts?? Marshal reminds me of justin bieber [smug + fan fav + his swoopy looking hair] and its just no...ty... D:


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Nov 24, 2013)

I dislike Julian. In one of my old towns, her was my first random move in. Instant reset, (I was going to reset, anyway
Bam is another one. He's pretty bland.


----------



## Squeaky (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't understand the obsession with Ankha.  o - o  I think she's kinda creepy.

I quite like Marshal.  He was one of my starter villagers and I grew attached to him before I even joined the online NL community and found out how popular he was!


----------



## UchiCherry (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't like any of the hamsters
I don't like colton
I *used *to hate Julian, not any more though
I don't like Phoebe
If Drago counts as popular, I don't like him


----------



## chainosaur (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't like any of the hamsters. Apple was the worst, so glad she moved away.

I don't really see any appeal in Marshal other than the fact that he's "cute".
But hey man, whatever floats people's boats.


----------



## aquarium (Dec 4, 2013)

Beau. Everyone wants him and he goes for millions meanwhile he was the first villager I talked to in NL and I desperately tried to get rid of him. I was happy when he moved out. Overall however I don't really like lazy villagers.


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 7, 2013)

Julian doesn't appeal to me at all and I think Stitches is overrated. Not a big fan of Apple and Rudy too.

And then there's Bob, who's extremely overrated in GameFAQs. Sometimes I think Fauna is a bit overrated but I still like her.


----------



## xxLollyxx (Dec 7, 2013)

I love cats and I love lazies....but Bob just doesn't appeal to me. I don't know why. Stitches is over rated. I have him in my town and I don't think he's worth all the buzz...I much prefer Biskit <3


----------



## Farobi (Dec 10, 2013)

I think female deer are overrated, especially Fauna. I think Merengue is a tad overrated too.


----------



## Chessa (Dec 10, 2013)

Marshal! I don't like him, he doesn't look happy hahahaha And Zucker, just not my thing


----------



## mayor lisa (Dec 10, 2013)

I Don't like Coco. And I hate the frogs :/


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 10, 2013)

Farobi said:


> I think female deer are overrated, especially Fauna. I think Merengue is a tad overrated too.



Deirdre is underrated IMO u.u I think she's better than Fuchsia.

I agree Fauna's a tad overrated though. Can't say about Diana.


----------



## Yogurt (Dec 13, 2013)

I never really understood the appeal of Lolly (I had her in cityfolk, she was kinda boring and her house wasnt that cool) and Beau (he looks exactly like all the other male deer) and I also dont understand why Peaches isnt as popular as Stiches because they are both kinda stitched up dolls sorta and are both really cute anyways my fav villager is Diva >.> who for some reason people heavily dislike.....


----------



## Squeaky (Dec 13, 2013)

The more I talk to Beau the more I really don't like him, either... he just doesn't have much character to him.  I enjoyed Benedict much more as my lazy.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 13, 2013)

Carrying on from my Julian rant...
I hate unicorns. So even if there was a different gender or more interesting unicorn, I'd still be put off.
He immediately struck me as boring. He was all blue. Such array of colours.
Also, I don't really like smug villagers.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 13, 2013)

Octavian, Zucker and Stitches.
I just don't get what's so amazing about them? D;


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, I don't really like the Octipi. I will admit- I've entered raffles for populars for some friends.. (Without saying because I've been trying to get one for them for Christmas as a present..).
I used to have Fauna and sold her- I don't really like her. I have Kyle- which, he's awesome!
But, a lot of them are bland and I can't  figure out why they're popular in the first place..


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 13, 2013)

Marshal is okay, nothing big really. Hamsters... no. I hate Ribbot. Snake is.. okay.


----------



## beth19 (Dec 13, 2013)

Im not shure how popular thay are but I hate hazel and katt ugh they creep me out


----------



## Hype (Dec 14, 2013)

I really don't like Julian. I don't get why so many people like him.


----------

